# 2007 Scott Contessa Speedster for Christmas



## PeterD in Bugaha (Aug 22, 2005)

I ordered the bike from my shop that I race for. It's for my 10 yr old (see avatar). She has potential and is currently riding an old 24" Giant road bike circa 1990. The biggest downside about the little Giant (???) are the stem shifters, very hard to deal with for kids. The new STI shifters on the 105 components with the Contessa will be a treat. 

It's an aluminum frame and weighs in at about 20 lbs. The other bike I considered was a Bianchi Eros Donna, steel, beautiful, 23 lbs. Opted for the Contessa because of loyalty to my LBS and the considerable team discount ($1100 down to $950). 

Anyone have any experience or thoughts on this particular model? 

Thanks!


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

team discount!?!?!? you got 150 off? thats not much, i aint no team meber at my shop and they give me way better deals, ( 100$ jersey for 60$) and i am getting a bike for 75% off reatail. your shop sucks.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

AidanM said:


> team discount!?!?!? you got 150 off? thats not much, i aint no team meber at my shop and they give me way better deals, ( 100$ jersey for 60$) and i am getting a bike for 75% off reatail. your shop sucks.


You're getting a bike 75% off retail?!? what is it, a second hand bike that has been completely hammered? or does your shop just have one hell of a mark up?


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha (Aug 22, 2005)

*Great discount*

Wow! That is impressive. You don't race for the shop and you get 75% off.  

Anyway, I figure this is a good deal and should last my daughter for several years. Then pass it down the line to my 4 yr. old. 

I wasn't thrilled with the looks of the Contessa, but figure I can spruce it up some with maroon tape, black seat and some complimentary colored tires. 

It should be great to see her face on Christmas morning:thumbsup:

PS. My shop doesn't suck. They are trying to make it in a dog-eat-dog business.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

my bro gets me hook ups through his bike company


----------

